# Old things and more....



## Ken N Tx (Aug 2, 2016)

If you are on FaceBook you might enjoy this>>>DUSTY OLD THING


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2016)

I will add this, Ken. Maybe I'll find a picture of myself on there.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> If you are on FaceBook you might enjoy this>>>DUSTY OLD THING



I got quite caught up on this link and spent over an hour on there!  Be careful -- time does get away from you there!


----------

